# gitignore für TwinCAT Projekte



## Mebus (6 März 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand eine gute .gitignore-Datei für mein TwinCAT Projekt? 

Mebus


----------



## automagi (12 Juni 2019)

Hi

You probably found one already but for anyone else looking..
I don't have one, but Sagatowski, the guy behind TcUnit has one https://github.com/tcunit/TcUnit.


----------

